# install security updates



## ccc (Feb 12, 2011)

hi

I have FreeBSD 7.3:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.net 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010     root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

1.) How to install security updates on FreeBSD 7.3?
2.) Can I do it using the freebsd-update utility?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't see any reason you shouldn't be able to. As long as the branch is still supported, it's as simple as *fetch* and *install*.


----------



## francis (Feb 12, 2011)

Like *Beastie* mention, You can use freebsd-update(8) utility for install security updates. Because security patches are stored on a remote machine, You must first get it. The entire process is simple. You must use only two commands as a root! 

[CMD=""]# freebsd-update fetch[/CMD]

After getting all important files, and check what will be changed etc, use;

[CMD=""] # freebsd-update install[/CMD]

If something during this process went wrong, or some errors occurs, You can roll back last changes using;

[CMD=""]# freebsd-update rollback[/CMD] 

If updates went well, system should be restarted. By the way. FreeBSD 7.3 will be supported by Security Team until the end of March 2012.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2011)

Note that freebsd-update(8) only updates the base OS. It does NOT update any ports/packages that might have security issues. You have to keep an eye on those yourself. ports-mgmt/portaudit can help with identifying ports that have security issues.


----------



## francis (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, of course you're right, but he asked about the security updates in the first question. But right, *ccc* should say exactly whether it is about a base system or about installed applications.  
Good point about portaudit.


----------



## ccc (Feb 14, 2011)

francis said:
			
		

> Yes, of course you're right, but he asked about the security updates in the first question. But right, *ccc* should say exactly whether it is about a base system or about installed applications.
> Good point about portaudit.



I mean a base system.


----------



## francis (Feb 14, 2011)

So, now everything is clear.
But You can not forget about the ports and portaudit!
A good source of security issues in FreeBSD Ports Collection, is VuXML document.


----------

